# got a bird



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

got a bird


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It is probably cool and that is great you got a bird but I am a bit sketchy about the zip file. Cant you just post the pics?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

My unzip program did not come up with anything. Perhaps you should try again.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

Charles said:


> My unzip program did not come up with anything. Perhaps you should try again.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


i will try again sorry


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

sometimes i think about getting a "bird" .... then i remember the hassle !


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Can't see the file!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Waiting close to 4 years to see the 'Bird" LOL, LOL

wll


----------

